# Traveler Slimline X5 fw wanted



## rockie67 (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a traveler slimline X5 digital camera.I updated it with the latest firmware for it and now the flash doesnt work.The flash symbol is on the screen and i can change the flash settings,everything seems to be working as it should but when i take a photo,press the shutter button,the flash doesnt light.Would i be able to go back to an older firmware cos this may fix it.If so wear can i download it from.The FW i updated to is DS5341.Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Where did you get the firmware from for your upgrade .. that would be the first place to start. whoever posted that info may have made a backup of the original or might point you to a source. Otherwise the manufacturers website is a good place to start.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

http://www.xs4all.nl/~itsme/projects/digicam/slimlinex5/

has some info

http://www.traveler-service.de/cms/index.php?id=downloads-traveler-dcx5-de but in German.

do a search on Google for *traveler slimline X5* and look for anything that might lead you to a source for the firmware


----------

